# Graphical cpu temperature viewer



## doul (Jan 11, 2021)

Hello !

"If you don't find what you want, make your own."  Me, today.

I can't find a simple and tiny graphical cpu temperature viewer, graphical behavior like LED vu meter and  desktop free. Using `sysctl` and `yabasic` I wrote a small app to this. BASIC is a quick way to make simple graphics & data processing.

Find out code in attached zip archive.

twm & xcfe, way cool


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jan 11, 2021)

a script
yabasic ./cpu_temp_v2.yab
gives :
Error in ./cpu_temp_v2.yab, line 8:
---Error: could not get control of terminal: Operation not permitted
clear screen
^~~~~~
---Error: Program stopped due to an error


----------



## doul (Jan 11, 2021)

Scrip is the issue ?
I run `yabasic ./cpu_temp_v2.yab` in terminal as a simple user, work fine.

try to comment line 8:

```
//clear screen
```
No mind for following code.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jan 17, 2021)

Removing this line it works


----------

